# 1950s Schwinn New World



## Elijah.rain (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey!

I found this at a local thrift store and I'm trying to find out more information about it, including what it might be worth. I'm primarily interested in flipping it, so I'm hoping you all can help me understand what it might be worth and where would be best to sell it.

So far, I've learned that it's a New World Schwinn model produced in either 1952 or 1957 (according to bikehistory.org's serial search tool, although I was told on another forum the bike may be older). The serial number I found on the frame beneath the pedals is: D19494

It's a three speed and everything appears to still function as it should.

I have additional photos of the bike, but can only seem to upload one. Additional photos of the bike can be viewed on a Google drive folder here: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1SKoyB6Yxmd4HfWRx3YzrsD1l64b04mHy

What do you all think?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 13, 2020)

Has a cool hard to find shifter...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2020)

Your link to more pics doesn't work and that serial lookup is wrong again. Your New World is either a 1948 model or possibly a late 1947 issue. I can't help you out with a value, sorry.


----------



## Elijah.rain (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm not sure why the link won't work. Usually I'm better than this with tech stuff. But anyways, I'll just try to get all the photos uploaded directly to this thread


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 13, 2020)

If a thrift store around here had a bike like that for sale...it would be 2000.00

That's Los Angeles for ya


----------



## Miq (Aug 13, 2020)

I agree with @GTs58 on 47-48 dating.  The pedals, and seat don't look original and it's missing the mudguards.  It's got some nicer features like the 3 piece crank and multi-speed rear hub.  With that said, it's not going to bring in a lot of money.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 13, 2020)

200 range in that condition....If you decide to fix up and keep...I have a set of fenders here 
for that model PM if you need them


----------



## Oilit (Aug 14, 2020)

@GTs58 is right about the date, the date on a Schwinn also depends on the location of the serial. If your rear hub is original, it should have a date as well. There's a good picture in this thread showing a hub from April 1949:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-schwinn-new-world-i-just-bought.172824/


----------



## Oilit (Sep 12, 2020)

So I wound up buying this bike, and there's a few details that the o.p. didn't notice but CABE members might find interesting. The original dealer looks to have been John's Bicycles of Pasadena, the Sturmey-Archer hub has no date and doesn't even have the "Three-Speed" stamp like most of the post war AW's, there's another set of stainless S-6 rims, and there's an interesting stamp on the bottom bracket above the serial. I read it as "L.A. CO G" which I'm guessing is Los Angeles County, but what's the "G" for?
In any case, my buddy doesn't seem too impressed.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 12, 2020)

1947 sounds right to me. Looks like a WWII era no-date hub. The stainless rims are a nice upgrade. Schwinn took quite awhile to  move away from the old-style shifter. The 1946 and 47 bikes I've owned had the quadrant shifter like that one. A 1948-49 New World had the upside-down style shifter with solid faceplate. By 1948 the quadrant was "long in the tooth" technology. It's funny that the quadrant shifters are so desirable now, because, at that time, the upside down handlebar "click" shifter was considered to be an excellent upgrade. I think you have a good project there.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 12, 2020)

Reflectors on the peddles correct?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2020)

Congrats on the new New World @Oilit ! ...... I've been trying to find an early 47 year stamped SA hub and the earliest one I remember seeing was a 47 - 7. SirMike might be the owner of that one now and I think that one I came across when it was picked up by Matt aka mbstude. Here's one that was also on a Continental. Matt had another Continental with a serial real close to your NW and some info is posted below. It would be interesting to know how many weeks/months it was from the time the raw hub shells were stamped to the time Schwinn had them on the assembly line. I'd take an educated guess and say it was to 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 13, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Reflectors on the peddles correct?



No. They're replacements, like the seat and the grips. I wish it still had the originals, but sometimes you take what you can get. If you have a spare set, let me know.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Congrats on the new New World @Oilit ! ...... I've been trying to find an early 47 year stamped SA hub and the earliest one I remember seeing was a 47 - 7. SirMike might be the owner of that one now and I think that one I came across when it was picked up by Matt aka mbstude. Here's one that was also on a Continental. Matt had another Continental with a serial real close to your NW and some info is posted below. It would be interesting to know how many weeks/months it was from the time the raw hub shells were stamped to the time Schwinn had them on the assembly line. I'd take an educated guess and say it was to 6-8 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1265538
> ...



Thank you!
Interesting that hub you posted still doesn't have the "Three-Speed" stamp, when the 1949  that @Gavin posted does. I've wondered about the dates on the hubs too. 6 to 8 weeks sounds reasonable, I get the impression the hubs were pretty high value and they didn't leave them around to collect dust. Gavin's bike:








						1949 Schwinn New World I just bought. | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

I just picked up this 49 Schwinn New World and have done a couple things to it but not much. The guy i got it from put some modern parts on it and im in the process of trying to get it corrected. I picked up a seat post clamp and stem from a 1959 schwinn frame, possibly a racer or something...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Oilit (Sep 13, 2020)

According to this postcard, John's Bicycles was established in 1909. Pasadena was probably a lot smaller back then!








						John's Bicycle Shop, Established 1909
					

An online library of photographs, manuscripts, audio recordings, and other materials of historical interest from libraries, museums, archives, and historical societies across Massachusetts.




					www.digitalcommonwealth.org


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2020)

Just hit me in the head after looking at your posting above. Pasadena was in LA County so the G in your stamping is most likely a town designation. There are three G towns in LA County.



GardenaSeptember 11, 193058,829​GlendaleFebruary 15, 1906203,054​GlendoraNovember 13, 191150,073​


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 13, 2020)

I also have no firm idea on when date stamping resumed on the WWII era hubs. The no-date hubs I've seen appeared on bikes from immediately before the war and with a couple years after. The blue Continental had a 47 date code, if I recall correctly. I sold it back to Matt when I moved back to New England. 

At one time I thought it might be export-related because the 36 hole hubs were mainly for export (the English used 40 hole for the most part). But then I came across a couple no-date hubs with 40 holes drilled (I have one on a pre-war Phillips roadster), so that went out as well. 

I've seen some 1950s era hubs with no date codes, but they had silver cones and splined drivers, so these are kind of a separate issue than the WWII era ones with threaded drivers.

The one place I have not really checked is Tony Hadland's new Hub of the Universe book about Sturmey. Maybe there's an explanation in there, I just haven't had a chance to read though it yet.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Just hit me in the head after looking at your posting above. Pasadena was in LA County so the G in your stamping is most likely a town designation. There are three G towns in LA County.
> 
> 
> 
> GardenaSeptember 11, 193058,829​GlendaleFebruary 15, 1906203,054​GlendoraNovember 13, 191150,073​



That makes sense. According to Wikipedia, L.A. county has a greater land area than Delaware and Rhode Island combined, and a larger population than 41 of the 50 states, so if this was some kind of registration system, they needed a way to narrow it down!


----------



## Oilit (Sep 23, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Congrats on the new New World @Oilit ! ...... I've been trying to find an early 47 year stamped SA hub and the earliest one I remember seeing was a 47 - 7. SirMike might be the owner of that one now and I think that one I came across when it was picked up by Matt aka mbstude. Here's one that was also on a Continental. Matt had another Continental with a serial real close to your NW and some info is posted below. It would be interesting to know how many weeks/months it was from the time the raw hub shells were stamped to the time Schwinn had them on the assembly line. I'd take an educated guess and say it was to 6-8 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1265538
> ...



Your post sent me looking for Matt's other bike and it took some digging but I found it. You're right, the serial is real close, and going by the ad, the rear hub looks identical. Here are the links:








						Late '40's Schwinn Continental Custom Build | Project Rides
					

Having gone through a few things recently, I decided that I needed a fun project. I like working on bikes and riding the wheels off of them, so this is the result.. I have one nice original Conti, and decided to do this one up as a custom build. I have some cool parts and pieces on hand and it...




					thecabe.com
				











						48 Schwinn Continental part out | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Ended up with more bikes than I can build lately, so time to simplify things.  1948 Continental 26" men's bike. I believe the frames on these are CroMo. All prices are obo; include shipping in the lower 48.  Frame and fork. $125. Has been media blasted and is bare.  S7 stainless 3 speed...




					thecabe.com
				



And the Continental he sold to @SirMike1983 and then bought back is a really nice example. I can see how that would cause second thoughts!








						'47 Schwinn Continental | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Too many bikes, not enough storage space.   Mostly original, and pretty nice opalescent blue Continental. Bike has been disassembled, cleaned, lubed and shined up. It's a very, very nice riding bike. Stainless S6 wheelset, Torrington 10 pedals, 3 speed rear hub. Original lever shifter and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 23, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Your post sent me looking for Matt's other bike and it took some digging but I found it. Your right, the serial is real close, and going by the ad, the rear hub looks identical. Here are the links:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was a nice bike. I kept the black New World and sold back the Continental because I just got more attached to the New World. The Continental was a nicer, lighter, faster bike. But I had just gotten attached to the New World for some reason. I took the proceeds and bought a 1951 Raleigh Clubman though. So I did not end up with that much more free space in the end.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 23, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> It was a nice bike. I kept the black New World and sold back the Continental because I just got more attached to the New World. The Continental was a nicer, lighter, faster bike. But I had just gotten attached to the New World for some reason. I took the proceeds and bought a 1951 Raleigh Clubman though. So I did not end up with that much more free space in the end.



Not having any free space seems to follow from being on the CABE.


----------

